# Looking For Pnw Non-State Park Recommendations



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We have been camping in Washington and Oregon for a few years now and have mostly stayed at state parks. I'm looking for recommendations for non-State Parks, preferrably with full hookups. Anyone have suggestions for me? Please let me know why you like the parks you recommend. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know you said "full hook-ups" but if you are willing to let go for a weekend and try "dry camping" some of the BEST camping around here is in Washington's Gifford Pinchot National Forest.

Doesn't this look like something you'd like to do? This is why I camp "dry"...it gets us away from the cramped 15' wide spots normal "full hookup" sites offer. A general map of the Gifford Pinchot campgrounds is available as a downloadable file, which has great links embedded into the file, so you find a spot...click the link and it takes you to the campgrounds home page. Pretty slick!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Full hook-up campgrounds aren't always crowded. Check out our last site!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Full hook-up campgrounds aren't always crowded. Check out our last site!


Something is pretty fishy with this post...just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know you said "full hook-ups" but if you are willing to let go for a weekend and try "dry camping" some of the BEST camping around here is in Washington's Gifford Pinchot National Forest.
> 
> Doesn't this look like something you'd like to do? This is why I camp "dry"...it gets us away from the cramped 15' wide spots normal "full hookup" sites offer. A general map of the Gifford Pinchot campgrounds is available as a downloadable file, which has great links embedded into the file, so you find a spot...click the link and it takes you to the campgrounds home page. Pretty slick!!


Now that looks beautiful. Be careful though. Didn't Doug have some experiences on the tightness of some of these campgrounds?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Now that looks beautiful. Be careful though. Didn't Doug have some experiences on the tightness of some of these campgrounds?


He did...but I didn't. I've camped in a LOT of these campgrounds and the one Doug, Mike and I went to was by far the hardest to move around in.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

OC,
We love to dry camp, but have found it hard to judge campgrounds from descriptions on the internet. The Gifford Pinchot link showed most maximum vehicle lengths to be around 22'. Did you do a dry run visit to discover your rig would fit into the sites, or just go off of descriptions?

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Java Hounds said:


> OC,
> We love to dry camp, but have found it hard to judge campgrounds from descriptions on the internet. The Gifford Pinchot link showed most maximum vehicle lengths to be around 22'. Did you do a dry run visit to discover your rig would fit into the sites, or just go off of descriptions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Beth


I just wing it.

For the most part, you can add 5' to what they say. I was able to get my 35' Outback plus my F-350 into a site they listed as 20'.

Give me a list of a few you are looking at and if I've been there I will tell you which spot will work.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We don't camp at a lot of RV lots, but there are a few I've stayed and enjoyed. One of the last was on a trip down at Gold Beach, it was smack dab on the Rouge River, our site had a wonderful view of the water too. It's the Four Seasons RV Park. We also took one of the Jet Boat rides up the Rouge and they picked us up from the dock in front of the RV park. Our dogs freakin' loved playing in the water, and we found the campground itself to be very quiet and all grass with small pads. I love grass. The hosts guided us down to the spot and were able to get us in on the first trip, I appreciated not being handed a map and told to go 'here'. Was fun camping next to one of those $1,000,000 Marathon Coach Land Yachts too, makes you appreciate that in the end we're all RVers. They also have some non-front spots too.

We had an Outback Rally at Timberlake Campground and RV Park a few rallies ago and it was a very nice rustic campground with partial hook up's. The owner was super nice, sites were fair sized however many were on the of a hill. There really isn't anything to do at the campground, so you're going to be leaving unless you just enjoy sitting back and relaxing.

We also camped at the only Private campground on Loon Lake, just SW of Eugene. Sprawling RV Campground as well as Tent only areas, plus cabins. It's Loon Lake Resort and RV Resort - if you like gravel parking its great. Sites were actually pretty large, but its all gravel and lots of them. However you're not going here to camp, its about the lake so I'll cut them a lot of slack. The owners had just taken over the part of the RV campground so see how they are in a year or two, they do run a nice operation. But if you're not going to do lake things, I wouldn't just drop by here. We had a great spot right on the water front, but 100' to the gas tower. But we rented a ski boat and had a blast.

I've probably camped at half dozen other RV Lots - some on the Outback Utah trip, and others in California. The key thing I've learned to check into is to ask if they allow full timers. If they do, find out what restrictions they have on them and what percentage they make up of the campground. No offense to full timers, I hope to be there one day, but I don't want to camp next to somebody that has "moved in" for life next door and drug up all their junk around their RV. We had one like that in California and I would never go back there again.

Honestly in Oregon & Washington we are spoiled with some outstanding State Park campgrounds. I think Oregon wins hands down. Many of them have full or at least partial hook up's, most all have something to do near by and are extremely well maintained, and hard to beat the prices. If you are looking to experience more I'll suggest heading to the other side of either State and check out the dry side of life. You've also got some great USFS campgrounds in the Cascades that are very cheap, but you do need to be setup for dry camping which might mean more batteries, small generator and ability to get more water as well as dump it.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

There are a couple of KOA's that I would recommend up this way. Yeah, I know. Most people don't like KOA's, but these are pretty nice and we enjoy going to these once in awhile. The KOA in Concrete is quite nice. It's right across Highway 20 from Rasar State Park. If you stay in the full hookup area, the sites are wide and long. It has a nice pool and thing for the kids (as usual for KOA's). Lots of trees and wide open areas. We like site 97. We usually go there over Mothers Day weekend for the free night of camping (but can't next year because we have to pick up our daughter from college).

The other is the KOA in Winthrop. This is one of the nicest we have been to. It has been owned by the same family for about 20 years and they run a tight ship and it is very well kept. It is right on the river and is a beautiful spot (we think). The best sites are those to the right as you enter. The sites to the left are not as nice. It's grassy and very pleasant.

These are some thoughts for you. Like you, we normally stay at the state parks, but it's nice for a change of pace. Nothing wrong with full hookups and a little luxury.

Kelly

P.S. If you are ever willing to take a ferry, I would highly recommend Living Forest RV Park on Vancouver Island in Nanaimo. Beautiful spot right on the water. I know that's a little beyond your scope of the PNW, but I thought I would throw that in.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

My vote is mossyrock park in mossyrock, washington. By far one of our favorite places.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers (Dec 6, 2009)

Full hook-ups- Casey's RV Park in Westfir (a little West of Oakridge, OR). Right on the Willamette River. Beautiful and close to a number of dining options in Oakridge. Very popular with the mountain biking crowd.

Dry- Paradise CG on the McKenzie River, just east of Eugene. #23 is best site. Right on the river and, common theme here, McKenzie River trail is one of the most highly touted mountain biking trails in the state. Even if you don't bike, gorgeous place.


----------

